# Double Mags anybody?



## kaizen (May 21, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get some Double Magnums or
Imperials? Can't seem to find them. I don't really want to
buy the wine just to get the bottle, gets kinda expensive.


----------



## geocorn (May 22, 2005)

They are extremely hard to find. The only way I can order them is in a pallet quantity which is probably at least 30 cases. If you want me to get a price, just let me know.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 22, 2005)

how many liters are these bottles?


----------



## Joseph1 (May 22, 2005)

Wine bottle trivia<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Quarter Bottle or Split = 187 ml 
Half-Bottle = 375 ml 
Bottle = 750 ml
Magnum = 1.5 liters
Double Magnum = 3 liters
Jeroboam = 3 liters of Champagne, 4.5 liters still wine
Rehoboam = 4.5 liters
Imperial = 6 liters, called a Methuselah in Champagne
Salmanazer = 9 liters (a whole case of wine in a bottle)
Balthazar = 12 liters
Nebuchadnezzar = 15 liters
Melchior = 18 liters
Sovereign = 25 liters


----------



## MedPretzel (May 22, 2005)

Everyone forgets the "Bocksbeutel" where Franconian wines are bottled. It still holds 750 ml, but it's a very cool bottle.


----------



## geocorn (May 22, 2005)

Brings a whole new perspective to "I'll have another".


No matter how you cut it up, the Sovereign is onebigbottle of wine! I sure would make bottling a lot faster.


----------



## kaizen (May 22, 2005)

A price for a pallet? I was just thinking of about 12 or so. (Cool gifts for xmas)


----------



## PolishWineP (May 31, 2005)

Joseph, Great information! I should print that and add that to our book of stuff. When trying to say some of those size names I starting thinking they sounded like characters from the Bible, Old Testament!


----------



## Curt (Jun 9, 2005)

Kaizen,


Try here. http://shop.piwine.com/shopsite/prwc/la-bottles.html


Curt


----------



## kaizen (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

